# white threads in stool? :(



## artmusicmama

Just a warning, this email is going to redefine "oversharing". Sorry for the graphics but I feel like they'll allow someone to better help me! 

I'm 16 weeks pregnant today and luckily I have an ob appt today also but again, help sooner is appreciated as I am freaking the F#@& out. Currently I take a prenatal, clendamycin for a uti, and fiber gummies. 


When I first noticed the white a few weeks ago it appeared as specks. I had been eating fiber1 cereal so I thought maybe it was some kind of fiber similar to the makeup of paper, because when I fill the toilet with water to flush the white disappears (like tissue getting soaked in water and turning from bright white to clear)

I stopped taking my fiber for a few days and got majorly backed up. No good goes until this morning. I went 3 times and the last time I went there were white (like a translucent white) strands. Almost like the strings that are on corn after u shuck it. Mostly it was just the tips.sticking out of my beautious turd but there was one about 3 inches long.... I mean SERIOUSLY, do I have worms? :( I have no discomfort aside from the stomach probs I thought were from being pregnant. I don't feel particularly itchy, although we all have to scratch occasionally right? 

I'm so worried. If I have friggin worms I will have to soak in a pool of rubbing alcohol. Not really. But I will feel very dirty. :( I've read I could be shedding Candida. I've found out in this pregnancy I have a certain incurable disease and also group b strep. What else is.in store?Has this frightening tale of poo happened to you? What did you do? These strands got me feeling blue. :(


----------



## Samiam03

It sounds like possible pinworms...I would talk to your doctor. The good thing with pinworms, if you have me, is they are internal (intestines) so they have a medication you take for it. I heard it is pretty easy to get rid of them...no sitting in anything nasty lol.


----------



## sjbenefield

Edit: yep not really sure im correct in my thoughts may want to ignore me :shrug:


----------



## feldawn

Possibly???
https://www.patient.co.uk/health/Threadworms.htm


----------



## Lil_Apple

Defo sounds like pinworms hun :( We had it in our house when my DS2 was only 2 months old :nope: It came from DS1s nursery as there was an 'outbreak' of them that we were only informed about when we polietly told the nursery that DS1 had them and he would be off for a little while. I felt so filthy and horrible :( But honestly you would be surprised how common they are! I had a major freak out that the baby would get them and had a masssive clean of anything no tied down washed my hands CONSTANTLY etc etc and Luckily the baby never got them and although the rest of us had the medicine we soon 'managed them out' through cleaning


----------



## pinkribbon

The first thing I thought was worms. I think your best bet is to check with your doctor, I'm sure whatever it is is easy sorted :)


----------



## artmusicmama

Feldawn, I just read that site and yeah. I think I have those. T_T the only Hong is it describes them as being absurdly itchy which I'm not experiencing. My poor baby is sharing her home with this stuff. Im kinda upset! Thank God I have an appointment today. Blaaaah. How do u tell ur fiance ur body is infested with parasites.... Come here honey and give me a big ol kiss :(


----------



## ParisJeTadore

No advice to offer as I have never had this but just want to give you :hugs: for going through some cruddy (no pun intended!) stuff. Hope it gets sorted out real soon!


----------



## artmusicmama

I just called the Dr. They want me to go to the e.r. is this necessary when I have a Dr. Appointment with a seperate o.b. in 4 hours? (im looking for the right o.b. trying different ones) are they brushing me off? That's another what, thousand bucks? I.v. and catheter bc the e.r. nurse is bored? WAAAH :'(


----------



## No1showgirl

x


----------



## artmusicmama

sjbenefield said:


> Edit: yep not really sure im correct in my thoughts may want to ignore me :shrug:

Never! I appreciate any suggestions! (usually! Hehehe) :)


----------



## keepholdingon

Sounds like pinworms. I had them when I was younger and FREAKED OUT. They started off not itchy and got progressively worse cause I was too afraid to tell anyone!!! It ended up so insanely itchy I was crazy. They come out of your rear at night and lay eggs in your underwear and bed so get on meds ASAP. Don't think they will harm baby by any means but it's a really easy fix for something LOTS of people have or have had =)


----------



## cheshire

If it is some kind of worm the bad news is you cannot take the regular medication when pregnant or breastfeeding. The good news is worms are very easy to get rid of but it will mean serious washing washing washing. All the bedding has to be cleaned well, and you need to wash your hands constantly. I was breastfeeding when my daughter got them, I had to just follow the washing rules and had to keep the baby clean (he was only 6 months old at the time) so it was worrying. But we eradicated it even without me and the baby taking the medication, so it works.


----------



## artmusicmama

Ladies.... It totally wasn't worms. XD 

Ah, paranoid and pregnant


----------

